# hunters on Great Salt Lake



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

Im a walking hunter. I use to walk to the salt lake (close to the Saltair) since i have no boat. but recently i noticed a sign at two entrances that say "Nature trail" or "Nature Preserve" and "No Hunting" something to this effect. i have 2 questions,

1. WHY!!!!! did they change this.

2. is there another way to walk to the salt lake and get the birds on the lake thats not frozen yet?


----------



## duckkiller29 (Oct 7, 2010)

They did this because someone shot at some endurgred duck. The tree huggers got there way again.


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

duckkiller29 said:


> They did this because someone shot at some endurgred duck. The tree huggers got there way again.


is there another way to get to the GSL by foot and hunt off it? where can i hunt off it?


----------



## duckkiller29 (Oct 7, 2010)

I've never hunted it so i don't know.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

The vast majority of that land out ther is tied up in various preserves. I think you can still walk out near Lee Creek, but you may have to stick to the trail until you get below the high water mark. Others will know more details about the very limited access over there.
R


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

rjefre said:


> The vast majority of that land out ther is tied up in various preserves. I think you can still walk out near Lee Creek, but you may have to stick to the trail until you get below the high water mark. Others will know more details about the very limited access over there.
> R


Lee creek? i'll see if i can find this pace. unless you can give more detail.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I've heard of people walking out from the Conservation easement off of Gentile Street in Layton. It looks like one heck of a long walk to me, though. One guy also told me you could walk out from the Bear River Bird refuge. Again, a very long walk. It might be worth a try though. I think I'll give it a go if any of my friends are crazy enough to go with me.


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

Clarq said:


> I've heard of people walking out from the Conservation easement off of Gentile Street in Layton. It looks like one heck of a long walk to me, though. One guy also told me you could walk out from the Bear River Bird refuge. Again, a very long walk. It might be worth a try though. I think I'll give it a go if any of my friends are crazy enough to go with me.


awesome! i'll have to check it out. like you said, im gonna have to see if my buddy wants to walk it or not as well.


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

Sounds like you guys should do the walk together since you both are willing to try


----------



## Quacker Smacker (Mar 3, 2010)

the area by lee's creek is private. I had a fish cop tell me that you can walk through the nature preserve and the lady that owns it wouldnt care as long as you were hunting on the lake shore and not her property, but it sounded kinda sketchy to me. i would call the manager at the gsl marina near saltair and ask them where its ok to hunt out there


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

Quacker Smacker said:


> the area by lee's creek is private. I had a fish cop tell me that you can walk through the nature preserve and the lady that owns it wouldnt care as long as you were hunting on the lake shore and not her property, but it sounded kinda sketchy to me. i would call the manager at the gsl marina near saltair and ask them where its ok to hunt out there


That's a good idea. In gonna head out there again and check it out


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

Dave B said:


> Sounds like you guys should do the walk together since you both are willing to try


Good observation. Well have to hook that up!


----------



## Team slayer ll.l (Dec 18, 2011)

You can also walk out from Howard slough in hooper, the bear river walk is through water, well over right now and it's about 5 milest round trip, the Howard walk your looking at about two there and two back on the dike.


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

Quacker Smacker said:


> the area by lee's creek is private. I had a fish cop tell me that you can walk through the nature preserve and the lady that owns it wouldnt care as long as you were hunting on the lake shore and not her property, but it sounded kinda sketchy to me. i would call the manager at the gsl marina near saltair and ask them where its ok to hunt out there


i talked to DNR about it today at the marina, its true. as long as you stay east of the nature preserve, and west of the utah copper land (there are signs) you are ok. but today i went out there....and wow! the shoreline is farrrrrrr away.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

bkelz said:


> Quacker Smacker said:
> 
> 
> > the area by lee's creek is private. I had a fish cop tell me that you can walk through the nature preserve and the lady that owns it wouldnt care as long as you were hunting on the lake shore and not her property, but it sounded kinda sketchy to me. i would call the manager at the gsl marina near saltair and ask them where its ok to hunt out there
> ...


I was out there a couple weeks ago in my boat. We had some guys that walked out and when they got to the shoreline, one of them laid down and rested for about 20 minutes. I was concerned, he looked exhausted. They then walked over and setup about 100 yards from us. Just be prepared for a long walk and when you get there, remember you are going to have to walk back to your vehicle. Be careful!!!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

We used to drive west on the frontage road from Saltair and hunt the shoreline west of the marina. Is that stretch still open? We paddled down Lee's Creek once, too. That was fun. Is it feasible to paddle out of the marina now? How far from the mouth is it to where you can hunt? I haven't bee out in awhile. Back in the day it was funny to see guys every couple of hundred yards sitting on buckets blazing away at spoonies.


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

Bump.. is also like to know how one can access the salt lake for duck hunting in the late season. Or is there spots worth hunting in Farmington Bay during the late season?


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Dodge360 said:


> Bump.. is also like to know how one can access the salt lake for duck hunting in the late season. Or is there spots worth hunting in Farmington Bay during the late season?


The main access points I'm aware of are:

1. The general area of Saltair and the Great Salt Lake Marina
2. South of Antelope Island causeway (park in the lot just before the toll booth and walk southwest)
3. Access through several WMAs

You're looking at a fairly long walk from any WMA. Howard Slough will probably get you closer than the others, but can still be a long walk depending on how high the lake is. I'm not sure what the distance is this year.

I wouldn't rule out Farmington Bay for the late season. The clubs and the GSL both hold a lot of birds, and the WMA is right in between them. For that reason, I think it has a lot of potential. However, each year is different depending on the water conditions and the weather.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

You can hunt the South Shore of the GSL. Park on the frontage road from Saltair or further East. It's a 2 mile walk out to the lake, but a lot of guys hunt it every day.


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

Sounds like it may be better to stick with Farmington Bay?


----------

